

Fish-eating spiders 'widespread' - outrightfree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-27904153

======
todd3834
Video for those who want to see a spider actually catching and eating a fish:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zmjWWBEGo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zmjWWBEGo)

------
afreak
Interestingly, there are spiders that will consume small mammals like mice and
even snakes.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliath_birdeater](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliath_birdeater)

Their primary diet isn't birds as the name might suggest, but they're
perfectly capable of trapping something other than their usual insects if need
be.

Fortunately the title wasn't "flesh-eating" as I had initially thought this
article said.

~~~
briandh
Some huntsman spiders will occasionally eat small lizards.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntsman_spider](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntsman_spider)

